# Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute



## FiskasGartenteich (25. Juli 2013)

Seit mehreren  Jahre habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einen kleinem Teich 4,5m³ und habe ich mich entschlossen eine „etwas“ größere Teichanlage zu bauen. Die Herausforderung ist, einer der Grundlegenden Bedingungen sind nicht gegeben, Wasser. Einfach kann jeder.  Mein Wochenendgrundstück liegt weit außerhalb um nicht zusagen mitten in der Pampa. Strom kommt von der mir erbauten Solaranlage und Wasser fällt vom Himmel. Hinzu kommt noch, das ich nur am Wochenende im Lande bin.

Daher wird der große Teich, genauso wie der kleine Teich OHNE Filter, Strom, Chemie und nur mit Regenwasser auskommen.

Mein Blog dazu wird nach und nach mitwachsen  http://fiskasgartenteich.blogspot.de/ für mehr Bilder und Infos.

Ich hoffe auf Eure fleißiges mitlesen und konstruktiven Kommentare.


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Ein paar Bilder vom Beginn, wie alles vorher aussah, bis zum ersten „Spatenstich“ und aushubarbeiten.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Hallo Fiskas????

eine interessante Idee die du da umsetzen möchtest.
Du schreibst du hast Strom über Solar, wie sieht es denn mit Grundwasser aus?
Möchtest du einen Folienteich bauen oder einen reinen Naturteich?
Fischbesatz oder nicht??

mfg René


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Im Profil steht schon was von Fischen, aber ob die da rein sollen und wo sie jetzt sind?

Klingt auf jeden Fall erstmal interessant, ich bin gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

die Fotos sind alle von 2011 - gibts euch aktuellere ?


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Hi

Ist das Grundstück eingezäunt? Du musst nämlich nicht nur das Loch sichern, sondern auch verhindern, dass nachher einer im Teich ertrinkt. Da trägst du eine Verantwortung dafür. Ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn du das loch sichern musst, eben kein Zaun vorhanden ist.

Grüße Michael


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Fiskas????
> 
> eine interessante Idee die du da umsetzen möchtest.
> Du schreibst du hast Strom über Solar, wie sieht es denn mit Grundwasser aus?
> ...



Hallo René,

mit Grundwasser sieht es sehr schlecht aus, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist gibt es nur Sandboden. Das „Loch“ ist schon über 2 Meter tief und noch alles trocken. Es wird ein Folienteich werden, war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch am Überlegen ob EPDM  oder PVC. Fische sollen schon rein, will ja kein Moskitohotel bauen.


Zur Erinnerung, was in dieser Doku/Beitrag beschrieben wird ist schon alles passiert, „zur Zeit sind wir im Herbst 2011“.

Viele Grüße

Fiskas


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Im Profil steht schon was von Fischen, aber ob die da rein sollen und wo sie jetzt sind?
> 
> Klingt auf jeden Fall erstmal interessant, ich bin gespannt was draus wird.




Hallo bayernhoschi,

Zur Erinnerung, was in dieser Doku/Beitrag beschrieben wird ist schon alles passiert, „zur Zeit sind wir im Herbst 2011“.

Ich werde immer noch das Datum dazu schreiben.

Viele Grüße

Fiskas


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> die Fotos sind alle von 2011 - gibts euch aktuellere ?



Hallo Tabor12,

ja, da musst Du dich noch ein bissel gedulden, diese Bilder sind jetzt von Herbst und Dez 2011.

Im Blog ist das genaue Datum und mehr Bilder http://fiskasgartenteich.blogspot.de

Viele Grüße

Fiskas


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Anfang März 2012 nach vielen vielen Stunden Schippen und Hacken ist die erste Kante schon deutlich zu sehen. Zum Glück war der Winter nicht hart und die Erde nicht tief gefroren.


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*



FiskasGartenteich schrieb:


> Hallo Tabor12,
> 
> ja, da musst Du dich noch ein bissel gedulden, diese Bilder sind jetzt von Herbst und Dez 2011.
> 
> ...



Im Blog ist Dein letzter Beitrag vom 25. Juli 2013...

Nach Tage baggern...

...oder meintest Du 2 JAHRE baggern?

Komme nicht so ganz hinterher wie Du das aufgebaut hast Deinen Bericht. Alles schon fertig und Du berichtest ab und zu mal von der Vergangenheit oder ist noch nicht alles fertig und Du bist noch am bauen?


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Die vielen ritzen im Sandstein waren ein Problem. Zum Glück hat es Anfang des Jahres nicht viel geregnet.  Die Auswaschungen hätten die Arbeit doch sehr erschwert.

April 2012

Nun noch das Fundament verkleiden, damit die Folie nicht beschädigt wird. Sehr viele Steine haben wir alle im Uferbereich gefunden.


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> Im Blog ist Dein letzter Beitrag vom 25. Juli 2013...
> 
> Nach Tage baggern...
> 
> ...



Hallo Horst,

Baggern ist abgeschlossen, jetzt werden die Kanten und der Untergrund bearbeitet (April 2012)

Viele Grüße

Fiskas


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*



FiskasGartenteich schrieb:


> ...*jetzt* werden die Kanten und der Untergrund bearbeitet (April 2012)



werden die JETZT (Heute, Gestern) bearbeitet oder WURDEN die 2012 bearbeitet?


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Hey Fiskas,

  B I L D E R  

Mandy


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Die Teichfolie muss direkt ohne große Spalten und Risse auf
dem Boden und Wänden direkt aufliegen.

Mittleiweile ist es Anfang Juni 2012, die letzten Vorbereitungen für den großen Tag, dass auslegen der 366m² EPDM  1,15mm Teichfolie sind fast abgeschlossen. Alle Unebenheiten sind beseitigt, Löcher und Spalten mit Estrich  verschmiert. Spitze Steine entfernt.

Ich kann langsam keine Hacken und Schaufeln mehr sehen!!!! Die Scheiß Backsteine gehen ganz schön auf die Gelenke.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*



FiskasGartenteich schrieb:


> Die Teichfolie muss direkt ohne große Spalten und Risse auf dem Boden und Wänden direkt aufliegen.



Hey Fiskas,

Ohne Vlies :shock ????

Das ist aber nicht der aktuelle Baustand, da gibts noch so viel zu buddeln ... oder doch 

Mandy


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

*Ihr müsst Euch gedulden, der Bau hat im Dezember 2011 begonnen, der Thread stellt eine rückwirkende Doku dar. Auf dem Zeitstahl sind wir jetzt bei Anfang Juni 2012. *


Letztes Wochenende (28.07.2013) bin ich schön mit den Fischen und der __ Ringelnatter geschwommen. OK die Natter war etwas verwirrt und hat dann das weite gesucht, dafür war der Fischnachwuchs umso frecher und hat kräftig an mir geknabbert  Also, in das riesen Loch, kommen trotz der noch kommenden Probleme noch Wasser rein.


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Weil mein Garten mitten im nichts liegt, musste ich die Folie und das Vlies in der nächsten Stadt anliefern lassen. Nun kam die Spedition und hat alles auf dem Hof abgeladen. Die Herausforderung war, wie bekommen wir die ganzen Sachen auf den Kleinlaster. Glücklicherweise gab es neben an eine Baustelle, der Radlader-Fahrer hat für ein paar Euros ausgeholfen.


----------



## willi1954 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Moin

schon mal was von Ladungssicherung gehört? Ein Gurt für 2 schwere Rollen, du bist ein Optimist


----------



## FiskasGartenteich (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturnahe Gartenteichanlage – Der Bau 2011 bis heute*

Ein kleines Video um die Ausmaße und Untergrund besser abschätzen zu können.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkupnOrC478


----------

